# SRAM etap realease dates



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Any news on when the groupset will be coming out and any confirmation on what the pricing will be?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Can't help on your question. Always been put off Di2 and EPS because of all the wiring/frame complications. This is the first time I've been interested in electronic because it will work on any frame.

Their site has everything listed with "early 2016 as the date https://www.sram.com/sram/road/family/sram-red-etap


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> Can't help on your question. Always been put off Di2 and EPS because of all the wiring/frame complications. This is the first time I've been interested in electronic because it will work on any frame.
> 
> Their site has everything listed with "early 2016 as the date https://www.sram.com/sram/road/family/sram-red-etap


Thanks for the info. I feel the same. I was originally thinking DA 9000 mechanical for the Focus Cayo build I am working on, but I am really interested in SRAM etap due to the weight and functionality. I am hoping I can piece together a set for a bit less than the $2700 they are listing as MSRP.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Where did I read that shifters, f & R derauillers. Was 1300$. I currently run RED. And was hoping to just switch those components.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

~$600 for the rear derailleur
~$300 for the front derailleur
~$600 for a pair of shifters

You also need the charger and probably want the firmware update dongle. +$120.

I don't think there really is an official release date. These will probably start trickling into retail at the end of January, and remain in constrained supply for quite some time.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info fellas. Please keep it coming as you hear more. I probably will just throw a cheap 105 groupset on there until SRAM etap is available. I just got offered a smoking deal on a fuji transonic that might be too good to pass up, so I may go that route instead of the cayo, but I have definitely decided I am ultimately going Red etap either way once it is out. The transonic will actually come with 105 since it is a complete bike. Now to find a deal on some 35-55mm carbon clinchers that are 25mm wide....


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

My plan is to wait until rev 2.0 for a couple of reasons.

1) I might mix and match Force and SRAM eTap
2) I have disc brakes and need to wait for hydraulic eTap shifters/levers
3) Rotor and FSA have groupsets coming, so may as well wait and see.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am hearing the group may not be released until March or April.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Saw it available from select wholesalers in mid-to-late March it looked like.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

softreset said:


> Saw it available from select wholesalers in mid-to-late March it looked like.


Yeah I talked to the LBS's and they've been informed individual parts will be as late as the end of April. As OEM equipment, maybe February. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

softreset said:


> Saw it available from select wholesalers in mid-to-late March it looked like.


That is consistent with what I have been hearing as well. Thank you for the confirmation. That might be too late for me this year unfortunately.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's out!!!! Price is significantly better than I expected as well. The downside, I am already halfway to piecing together a Shimano Ultegra Di2 groupset. Considering selling off what I have to replace it with SRAM Red 22 stuff and then going with this. Decisions....

SRAM Red eTap Road Shift Kit | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Man, I was right the first time.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep, I think I am going to sell the Shimano crankset, brakes, and cassette and go with eTap... Not 100%, but I am getting close, it will just require going with more affordable wheels for my build like Reynolds Assaults or Giant's new SLR1s....


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Competitve cyclist has it... $1600 for brifters, FD, RD, batteries and charger.

SRAM Red eTap Road Shift Kit | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Competitve cyclist has it... $1600 for brifters, FD, RD, batteries and charger.
> 
> SRAM Red eTap Road Shift Kit | Competitive Cyclist


Yeah, I saw that this morning. I am definitely interested in going eTap long term. After mulling it over and realizing that I really don't want to go through the process of selling stuff off and then replacing it, I have decided to just equip my Caad10 with mechanical Ultegra 6800 or Ultegra Di2 and then make eTap part of my next carbon bike build. That way I don't have to delay my current project any further and it provides time for the price on eTap to come down a little and/or for a Force version to come out. I am about 99% that's what I am going to do.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

I would like to try a bike with this on it. 
Then again it might be better if I don't.


----------

